

Online attack leads to peek into spam den - RougeFemme
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/03/business/global/online-attack-leads-to-peek-into-spam-den.html?ref=technology

======
firebones
If the above link doesn't work (as Twitter reports seem to indicate sporadic
issues with people hitting nytimes.com [1]) you can also access it here:

[http://news.nytco.com/2013/09/03/business/global/online-
atta...](http://news.nytco.com/2013/09/03/business/global/online-attack-leads-
to-peek-into-spam-den.html?ref=technology&_r=0.nytco.com)

Just substitute news.nytco.com for www.nytimes.com and it appears to be free
of hassles. Not sure if this is a new DNS attack or if there are stale caches
out there causing problems.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/nytsupport/status/373087293147332610](https://twitter.com/nytsupport/status/373087293147332610)

